# Mechanical (HVAC & R) PE exam Paper based Vs Computer based



## FA_Mechanical engineer (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I have been thinking about taking Mechanical - HVAC &amp; R; PE exam this October 2019 which I believe is the only time one can take paper based exam or otherwise computer based starting from April 2020 onwards. Due to personal reasons, I may not have enough time to prepare for October 2019 exam and may not be able to appear in the exam however if that happens I'll loose the opportunity to take paper based exam where I can bring all the reference materials including MERM, personal notes, charts, quick reference guides etc. I am now getting double minded whether I need to just take it in October 2019 and be done with it or just simply get ready for computer based testing system which does not allow you to bring anything with you besides the calculator I think!!!.

My question is directly to the individuals who have already taken a computer based test in a different discipline and found it easier or difficult to take . Anyone who can comment the pros and cons of the computer based testing is welcome to comment here as well. I am sure this question is bothering a lot of future Mechanical test takers which would be dealing with a big change in the testing environment and how to prepare to overcome this change.

Thank you for your comments in advance,

FA_Mechanical engineer


----------



## NoTide (May 2, 2019)

I would also appreciate some outside input on this


----------



## cvanwy02 (May 2, 2019)

FA_Mechanical engineer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been thinking about taking Mechanical - HVAC &amp; R; PE exam this October 2019 which I believe is the only time one can take paper based exam or otherwise computer based starting from April 2020 onwards. Due to personal reasons, I may not have enough time to prepare for October 2019 exam and may not be able to appear in the exam however if that happens I'll loose the opportunity to take paper based exam where I can bring all the reference materials including MERM, personal notes, charts, quick reference guides etc. I am now getting double minded whether I need to just take it in October 2019 and be done with it or just simply get ready for computer based testing system which does not allow you to bring anything with you besides the calculator I think!!!.
> 
> ...


If you're trying to get an opinion from people who have taken a CBT test I would suggest not positing it in the Mechanical forum since NCEES has not transitioned their Mechanical test to CBT yet.  I would suggest posting it in the general PE Exam forum.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 2, 2019)

FA_Mechanical engineer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been thinking about taking Mechanical - HVAC &amp; R; PE exam this October 2019 which I believe is the only time one can take paper based exam or otherwise computer based starting from April 2020 onwards. Due to personal reasons, I may not have enough time to prepare for October 2019 exam and may not be able to appear in the exam however if that happens I'll loose the opportunity to take paper based exam where I can bring all the reference materials including MERM, personal notes, charts, quick reference guides etc. I am now getting double minded whether I need to just take it in October 2019 and be done with it or just simply get ready for computer based testing system which does not allow you to bring anything with you besides the calculator I think!!!.
> 
> ...


I think a) you've got plenty of time to study for an October exam and b) you should take it in October.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 2, 2019)

FA_Mechanical engineer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been thinking about taking Mechanical - HVAC &amp; R; PE exam this October 2019 which I believe is the only time one can take paper based exam or otherwise computer based starting from April 2020 onwards. Due to personal reasons, I may not have enough time to prepare for October 2019 exam and may not be able to appear in the exam however if that happens I'll loose the opportunity to take paper based exam where I can bring all the reference materials including MERM, personal notes, charts, quick reference guides etc. I am now getting double minded whether I need to just take it in October 2019 and be done with it or just simply get ready for computer based testing system which does not allow you to bring anything with you besides the calculator I think!!!.
> 
> ...


100% agree. Sign up for Dr. Tom's Classroom. Take exam in October. Pass. Thank me later.


----------



## FA_Mechanical engineer (May 6, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback!!! I agree there is plenty of time to prepare for Oct 2019 exam, I'll see what it would take to get this done.


----------

